# Pumpe/Filter für Miniteich



## Phantast (24. Aug. 2013)

Hallo, 
bin neu  hier, weil ich mir einen Miniteich (175 l)  anlegen will und mir das Forum gut gefallen hat. Aktueller Stand auf Fotos anbei.
Hab auch schon eine Menge hilfreiche Infos gefunden, insbesondere zu dem Thema "Ausgleichsbehälter". 
Unsicher bin ein bei dem Thema "Pumpe/Filter". Der Ausgangspunkt des Bachlaufs liegt 40 cm über der Teichfläche. Der Bach ist 2,5 m lang, 20 cm breit und in der Mitte ca 10 cm tief. 
Benötige ich einen Filter? Fische will ich nicht vorerst nicht  reinsetzen, später vielleicht __ Stichlinge. Sonne scheint in der Mittagszeit und am späten Nachmittag auf den Teich. Die angrenzenden Bäume werfen Schatten, aber auch Blätter.
Welche Pumpleistung ist erforderlich? Lassen sich die im Handel angebotenen Pumpen, die für meinen Miniteich überdimensioniert sind,  leistungsmäßig an die vorliegenden Verhältnisse anpassen? Welche Pumpe ist empfehlenswert?
Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Udo


----------



## mg1990 (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe/Filter für Miniteich*

Hi Udo
Also ich sehe da ein großes problem. die wanne ist so tief, dass die erde vom hang da reingespült wird bei regen. 
Fische solltest du mal lieber vergessen, dafür ist das einfach zu klein, selbst für __ stichlinge
und wenn du genung pflanzen hast wird ein filter nicht nötig sein.


----------



## Phantast (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe/Filter für Miniteich*

Hallo Mario,
danke für den Hinweis bzgl. Regen. Hatte darüber auch schon nachgedacht. Überlegungen gehen dahin, Starkregen über einen "Graben" am Beckenrand abzuleiten.
Auf Filter werde ich möglicherweise verzichten, aber das ganze so anlegen, dass ich später ohne große Veränderungen nachrüsten kann.
Nach wie vor weiß ich nicht, was für eine Pumpe ich verwenden soll.
Udo


----------

